# Raw Carbon EPS in the pipeline



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I understand from someone who is in the know that there could be a raw carbon EPS for 2010! :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


>




I said EPS!


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

You get the picture though.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Ah yes, lovely!!!!!!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Raw carbon or matte black? Two different animals in my mind.

Raw carbon (i.e., just clearcoat over carbon) would be like the PR00 nude scheme for the C50 of years past.

Matte black is the one pictured above and to my knowledge has never been offered by Colnago. Would be an interesting addition, but a little too much "me too, me too" following DeRosa, et al.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Viva La Paint*

PERSONALLY, I believe one of the reasons to buy a Colnago is for the beauty of the paint that comes ONLY from Cambiago. While all the other bike companies make their cookie cutter white bikes with decals, Colnago provides you with airbrushed artistry. My 2 cents.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

The_Kraken said:


> PERSONALLY, I believe one of the reasons to buy a Colnago is for the beauty of the paint that comes ONLY from Cambiago. While all the other bike companies make their cookie cutter white bikes with decals, Colnago provides you with airbrushed artistry. My 2 cents.


Don't confuse Colnago with art.



I own a Colnago w/ the Saronni paint job. I'm far from impressed with the paint.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Don't confuse Colnago with art.
> 
> 
> 
> I own a Colnago w/ the Saronni paint job. I'm far from impressed with the paint.


What's wrong with it? Mine is flawless...fortunately.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Here you go


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Want.


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

*Raw Colnago*

The same EPS image is also featured on UK importer Windwave's 'Dan Jones's Posterous' site. Gives it a bit of provenance, especially as they will be showing Colnago at the Cycle Show in Earl's Court from 9-11 October. In his words, "From Colnago we will have sales manager Diego Colosio and Mr Colnago’s grandson Alessandro Colnago." Perhaps these gents might shed some more light onto the colour schemes that might be available in 2010.








.

...and if you want an art deco finish to the frame then just run it by a passing fairground or rickshaw park for some fine carnival artwork:


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Why is this bike not in America !? Only the garish ones come to America?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

chuckice said:


> What's wrong with it? Mine is flawless...fortunately.


You have it for a month. Wait.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> You have it for a month. Wait.


Wait for what? Seriously...honest question since in all the years of the Master (I've owned a few as well) I have yet to hear of paint issues. I have to believe that your sea spray abuse isn't helping your cause.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

chuckice said:


> Wait for what? Seriously...honest question since in all the years of the Master (I've owned a few as well) I have yet to hear of paint issues. I have to believe that your sea spray abuse isn't helping your cause.


The paint chips easier than anything I have ridden in 30 years of cycling. The ocean air is only affecting the chrome.


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

*Paint*

It does seem a little peculiar to show different colour schemes in different countries. Now that Colnago no longer sponsors a major team its sales factor over rivals has altered. How can the impetus of attention be maintained where companies such as Specialized, Scott, Felt and similar are taking the glittering prizes of cycling? Certainly we are being sold the 'Made in Italy' factor with every EPS carrying flashes of the Italian flag on every tube, however the flowing colour swirls seem fashion led now that team livery is no longer an option. The matt black seems to be a continuation of the 'Rat Rod' fashion theme, but at least it is conservative. PR00 was classy because it bought the frameweight down, showed off the bare carbon and was also used as team livery for Landbouwkrediet. The nude frame could be interpreted as a development of this. Why the garish frames in America only? The matt finish could be a sample to test opinion before it is offered up. Certainly it is not featured as an option on the website. I'm sure that if demand is there then Colnago won't miss the opportunity to add to its sales in all regions.

And as regards the paint chipping? In the UK, Colnago painted schemes have always haad a reputation for this. My Benelux painted frames have stood the test of time pretty well, perhaps this is because they are geared towards the Belgian and British conditions? My '83 Colnago Saronni has a Scotchguard coating in order to preserve it a little more from the elements. And before you ask, it is hardly visible and can easily be removed.

It'd be great to see the plain finish with a clearcoat laquer so that over time it does not age as a 2009 fashion statement, or look like a mid nineties matt finish Marin.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm afraid it may be based on stereotypical assumptions about the general tastes of Americans or false notions of what Americans are like in general to Italians and other Europeans. It may be a matter of perspective. Or perhaps Americans overall are really just a bunch of loud, boisterous, tasteless bozos.. just kidding 

Whatever, a good middle finger to the American selection. Warranty or lack thereof, I'm buying this from the UK.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> I'm afraid it may be based on stereotypical assumptions about the general tastes of Americans or false notions of what Americans are like in general to Italians and other Europeans. It may be a matter of perspective. Or perhaps Americans overall are really just a bunch of loud, boisterous, tasteless bozos.. just kidding
> 
> Whatever, a good middle finger to the American selection. Warranty or lack thereof, I'm buying this from the UK.


Honestly, I'm glad that EPS in nude tubing isn't being offered, or even in the same scheme with a clearcoat over it. If it were to be offered in the US, it might lead to a divorce. Then again, I do have some connections overseas, and you can bet I'll be looking into them as soon as I finish this post.

That frame would look awesome in Super Record 11 with a black saddle, black bar tape, and Zipp rims with white stickers. Heck, might even go with a white saddle and white bar tape.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> That frame would look awesome in Super Record 11 with a black saddle, black bar tape, and Zipp rims with white stickers. Heck, might even go with a white saddle and white bar tape.


SR11, Deda carbon bars, SLR carbon saddle, Lightweight wheels, blackwall tires.... The judge wouldn't be so sympathetic


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> SR11, Deda carbon bars, SLR carbon saddle, Lightweight wheels, blackwall tires.... The judge wouldn't be so sympathetic


The Judge would probably award all of my bikes to my wife, just to show me, unless he/she was also a rabid, oh I meant avid, cyclist.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I'd like the Colnago stem in the interim.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> The Judge would probably award all of my bikes to my wife, just to show me, unless he/she was also a rabid, oh I meant avid, cyclist.


Explain to the judge that its all about performance...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> Explain to the judge that its all about performance...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4


I love that video. Wish I could save it and keep it on my hard drive forever.

I think the Judge would be okay with $5,000 for a bike, per the song. It is $5,000 for a frame that causes some commotion.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> I love that video. Wish I could save it and keep it on my hard drive forever.



Sure you can! And everything perfectly legal and virus free/spyware free as well

The perfectly free Youtube to FLV downloader

http://www.flvsoft.com/download_flv/

Then the perfectly free and excellent FLV Player

http://download.cnet.com/FLV-Player/3000-13632_4-10467081.html

And if you are so inclined, you can very easily convert the FLV file into WMV/AVI for Windows or MOV for Apple. There are many software packagaes available, some of which are also legitimately free. You can even convert into MP4 and carry it on your iPod/iPhone/Blackberry/PSP. Perfectly legal and free.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> Sure you can! And everything perfectly legal and virus free/spyware free as well
> 
> The perfectly free Youtube to FLV downloader
> 
> ...


I never thought I would be behind on the technology front, but I just haven't been able to keep up lately. Thanks for the links and the insight. There have been a bunch of things I wanted to download from YouTube but had no clue how to do it.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> Raw carbon or matte black? Two different animals in my mind.
> 
> Raw carbon (i.e., just clearcoat over carbon) would be like the PR00 nude scheme for the C50 of years past.
> 
> Matte black is the one pictured above and to my knowledge has never been offered by Colnago. Would be an interesting addition, but a little too much "me too, me too" following DeRosa, et al.



It's not matte black over carbon. It's a matte clear coat over raw carbon with little to zero black tint added.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

This one is pretty nice too.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/download/file.php?id=33515&mode=view


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

rocco said:


> It's not matte black over carbon. It's a matte clear coat over raw carbon with little to zero black tint added.


On the pic of the EPS below you can see the carbon weave showing through. I'm fine with the glossy clearcoat or the matte clearcoat on this frame. I just need to rob a bank so my wife will not kill me.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Honestly, I'm glad that EPS in nude tubing isn't being offered, or even in the same scheme with a clearcoat over it. If it were to be offered in the US, it might lead to a divorce. Then again, I do have some connections overseas, and you can bet I'll be looking into them as soon as I finish this post.
> 
> That frame would look awesome in Super Record 11 with a black saddle, black bar tape, and Zipp rims with white stickers. Heck, might even go with a white saddle and white bar tape.



I rarely feel such bike lust... Imagine that with all of the Campy carbon bits with the standard gloss clear finish custom reworked to match the matte sheen of the frame? If your flirting with divorce then why not bankruptcy too?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

rocco said:


> I rarely feel such bike lust... Imagine that with all of the Campy carbon bits with the standard gloss clear finish custom reworked to match the matte sheen of the frame? If your flirting with divorce then why not bankruptcy too?


Trust me, I'm imagining plenty. I've got a million different builds already swirling in my mind regarding this frame & color scheme. The more I look at this color scheme the more I love it. It is so simplistic (i.e., not gaudy). Colnago is only in a couple of spots. Heck, nicking this paint scheme is nowhere as bad as nicking the ones with all the paint on them. A little touch up clear and it will look as good as new. Even if it gets really bad, I'm willing to bet a re-paint would be simple. Too many frames, components, and wheelsets and not enough banks to rob.

FYI - I already went to Bellatisport to look for this frame, but he doesn't have the 2010 lineup up yet. Also checked the colnago.com website and there is nothing on this paint scheme that I could see. Hopefully this is going to be a 2011 paint scheme so I can get my Master PR82 in 2010 and then this frame in 2011.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

deleted


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Trust me, I'm imagining plenty. I've got a million different builds already swirling in my mind regarding this frame & color scheme. The more I look at this color scheme the more I love it. It is so simplistic (i.e., not gaudy). Colnago is only in a couple of spots. Heck, nicking this paint scheme is nowhere as bad as nicking the ones with all the paint on them. A little touch up clear and it will look as good as new. Even if it gets really bad, I'm willing to bet a re-paint would be simple. Too many frames, components, and wheelsets and not enough banks to rob.
> 
> FYI - I already went to Bellatisport to look for this frame, but he doesn't have the 2010 lineup up yet. Also checked the colnago.com website and there is nothing on this paint scheme that I could see. Hopefully this is going to be a 2011 paint scheme so I can get my Master PR82 in 2010 and then this frame in 2011.


As much as I love this frame I know that I'm not getting one... though I might settle for having my satin clear finished Time VXRS custom refinished to match that matte/nude finish. I like the satin but I like matte even better plus the Time graphics are too much for my preference. I am a minimalist. 

The satin clear should make it fairly simple to do. I can come up with an equally minimalist stylization of the standard Time VXRS graphics using white or black and sheen variations that contrasts/complements the matte/nude as a detail to complete it. Maybe I could have Calfee or whoever Calfee's finisher is do it.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

rocco said:


> This one is pretty nice too.
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/download/file.php?id=33515&mode=view




Very stelf!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

rocco said:


> This one is pretty nice too.
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/download/file.php?id=33515&mode=view


Whose frame is that? What color scheme is that? It looks like it is a EP or Extreme C based upon the chainstays and the headset.

By the way, that bike looks sweet.


----------



## apex (Sep 2, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> Whose frame is that? What color scheme is that? It looks like it is a EP or Extreme C based upon the chainstays and the headset.
> 
> By the way, that bike looks sweet.


It is an extreme c that belongs to the user name KB. It is a custom satin finish and unfortunately it was stolen from his garage.

Apex


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

Unbelievable, these thieves! A bunch of kids took my PR00 C50 from inside an office compound where it was locked behind an electric security gate to a purpose built rack on the wall. Perhaps having an office behind a branch of Evans bike shop is what caused them to check out the area.

The completely black extreme C is a little too minimal for me. Kind of reminds me of the Cannondale Bad Boy graphics or one of those bikes that students have, where they paint the whole thing with a can of spraypaint that they found in the cellar of their digs.
"Dude, I even painted the tires!"


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Whose frame is that? What color scheme is that? It looks like it is a EP or Extreme C based upon the chainstays and the headset.
> 
> By the way, that bike looks sweet.


Somebody known as KB on WW. It's an Extreme C that originally had a PR00 finish. He had someone strip and refinished the frame. Plus he had the Campy components refinished... the alloy parts anodized black and the carbon bits resprayed.

The kicker is that the bike was stolen, wasn't recovered and he had no insurance for the bike. That's one hell of a lesson to go through. 

I always insure my bikes to fullest extent available to me.

EDIT: Opps... apex already summarized the story.


----------



## apex (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is the link to the thread about his build. It is without a doubt the best looking Colnago I have ever seen.
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=51342

Apex


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I always thought it was sharp except for the ghetto drilled levers...not sure if he ever finished those or that was it. Either way, I'd be inconsolable after putting that much effort into it and having it stolen...


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I went to the "Breakfast with Ernesto" at Interbike last Thursday. He will not be offering this "finish" anytime in the near future. The frame has absolutly no finish on it. It is not a matte clear coat, it is unfinished carbon. He said that he is unsure how the frame will hold up to the elements, cleaning chemicals, lube, sun, and other things. He seemed like he didn't want to find out either.
He said that the point of the CX-1 build was to show that you don't have to build an unsafe 700g frame to have a light bike. You can easily take an 1100g frame and build it to be stoopid light by chossing the right components. But this way you have a frame that is safe to ride that you will have confidence in.
He also said something else, see new thread.


----------



## crock (Aug 27, 2008)

here you can see the eps mtbk
http://twitter.com/colnagoworld


----------



## apex (Sep 2, 2009)

crock said:


> here you can see the eps mtbk
> http://twitter.com/colnagoworld


What an amazing looking bike. It is nice to see a Colnago built with Campy. Does anyone know what wheelset is on that bike?

Apex


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

That ***** is beautiful. Hands down my favorite looking carbon frame to date. Any maker.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a PR00 EP--it looks great. I have painted Colnagos. The bare carbon is too minimalistic. Felt did the same bare carbon look recently. It is a naked Colnago. Airbrushed paint or clear coated carbon weave looks great. I can pass on the bare and dull carbon, which is my simple opinion.


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

*Mtbk*

I agree. Working next door to an Evans bike shop you see half a ton of Specialized bikes and Cannondale Bad Boys heading out in street fashion matt finish.

The PR00 scheme is simple and smart at the same time.

MTBK might look better if the 'Colnago' logo on the down tube was in block white rather than outline. Whack on a gloss clearcoat and you have a 2010 update of PR00. More a sort of GLBK, if you will.

Alternatively, white panels with a Colnago cutout on the down and seat tubes might suit the frame for the classic 'Master' look.

But MTBK is definitely the best so far!


----------

